# Heidi's Happy Havanese



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Does anyone have any information on Heidi Gonzales in Tacoma, WA? If so, will you please let me know. Thanks.

Eileen


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Heidi is very nice as far as cooresponding goes and I almost got a puppy from her last last year. The downside is she doesn't do health testing! I like her pedigree line but am not ready to chance without health testing. She does say she has a lifetime guarantee and I know she has taken one puppy back a year later because of family illness.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

That name doesn't ring a bell from when I was looking locally, but you may as at the Cascade Havanese Club to see if they know anything more.

if you are really interested in one of the pups, I'll just have to go visit her, since it's just a good hour from me <g> Of course I'd probably be the one ending up with another puppy and I have my hands full with the one I have for now.

The hard thing with the guarantees is that I don't know how people can just "trade in the defective puppy" for a good one after you fall head over heels in love with them....

If you know which tests would be important for you, maybe she can just have the puppy of interest tested for those things, even if you pay extra for that? Better to find out before than after!!

Alexa


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Libby and Alexa!

I didn't realize she doesn't do the testing. I have spoken to and e-mailed so many breeders that if it wasn't for my notes I would truly go :crazy:

Both of your babies are adorable! Did you get them in Washington? There are quite a few breeders on the west coast who seem very reputable but most will not ship puppies. I understand that but, when you live in Virginia and don't like to fly, it's a little hard to get a west coast puppy!

Alexa, I may just have to take you up on your offer! 

Eileen


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Eileen, I got my little girl from an unknown breeder in Texas who is now just starting to do health testing. I have been after her to start and am happy she is now doing so. Kohana has all of her health testing done except her hips x-rayed when she turns two in March. I believe you have some good breeders out in your area too. I think the ideal situation is to find a breeder in your area and wait for a new litter and go and visit as much as possible watching your baby grow up! Good luck and try to be patient ~ you will find your baby!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Eileen, How far are you willing to drive? ARe you looking for a puppy that is Def. tested?? Is this for show or a pet?? My breeder is in south eastern PA, very close to the DE border. She has 5 babies available right now. I know that she shows the pedigree of her parents, and CERFS them, but I do not believe that she tests the pups. If you are interested, let me know, I would be happy to give you her website. 
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I believe you don't need to buy a pup that tested, but you want the PARENTS to have the tests done. When you hear about health testing, that usually means the parents are the ones being tested, not the pup. The results can be found on the OFFA website. If you visit that website and enter the kennel name, you will be able to see just how much testing a breeder does on each dog. Some of the test can't be done until a certain age. Good luck!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello,

Just like Alexa, I also live in Washington. 10 minutes from Tacoma. I'd be happy to go check it out for you.

When I did my research on Washington breeders, she did not come up. That doesn't mean she isn't fabulous, only that there are other breeders here that are more popular and do more testing.

If Laurie has a more local breeder for you, that would be a great place to start. 

Let me know if I can help!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Thank you Eileen, I got my little girl from an unknown breeder in Texas who is now just starting to do health testing. I have been after her to start and am happy she is now doing so. !


Libby, you deserve a gold star!!!!!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Did you get Bear is that then one????


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello Everyone!

I don't know what I would do without all of your support and information! :biggrin1: Thank you, Cindy, for your offer to check the puppy out for me, along with Alexa. I may take you up on it.

Laurie -- if you could send me the name of your breeder, I would appreciate it. I may have already asked you today, I can't remember! :doh:

Susan -- I did not get Bear. He has been sold to a lady in New York. Tonight, I was actually showing three of my grandchildren the video of Leia (sp?), Bear and Bandit. They loved it and think Leia is precious (me, too)! I hope you're enjoying her.

I'll keep everyone posted on my progress -- I may just give up and buy a pot-bellied pig! :laugh:

Eileen


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

ound:ound: Thats funny pot belly pic OMG We are having so much fun with her she is the best little girl we love her to death and hubby says Yoda is still his number one Buddy LOL Keep us posted on what you get


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Alexa said:


> If you know which tests would be important for you, maybe she can just have the puppy of interest tested for those things, even if you pay extra for that? Better to find out before than after!!
> 
> Alexa


The trouble with that is just that the "health testing" that's recommended is testing that should have been done on the parents-not the pup! Puppies will often look and test out fine and healthy, but big genetic problems can occur down the road. That's why it's so important to be sure the breeder you choose had been doing the appropriate testing on their breeding dogs. It's even better for you if you can seach the OFA website and see what the test results have been on the parents, grandparents and more, so you can see that your dog has a very low chance of developing problems down the road. Some breeders will offer what sounds like a great health guarantee up front like "guarenteed health for a year", but most pups won't develop serious problems immediately. Problems with heart, hips, elbows, cataracts are potentially serious and expensive, and they don't often show up right away. They are heartbreaking when they do. Breeders that test and show their breeding dogs charge the same prices as breeders that aren't doing these things to assure you the healthiest dog possible. If you take your time to find a great breeder you will have the best chance of not only a healthy pup, but a healthy dog years from now.

*ok....stepping off my soapbox... it's late I think I may have rambled on... :yawn:


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Christy,

You are absolutely right about the amount charged by breeders who don't do all or any of the testing on the parents. I'm amazed at how many I've come across who are charging the same as the "responsible breeders"! Thanks for your advice. (P.S. Rufus is adorable -- love his name) 


Susan,

Leia is beautiful. I'm so glad you're enjoying her. It won't be long until she has your hubby wrapped around her paw!


Eileen


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy, you are correct. The only testing that is usually done on a pup is BAER. All other tests are done later on. CERF is at 1 yr. I did Kodi at 1 yr and will now do both of them (Kodi is 2yrs, Shelby is 1yr). The important thing is that the parents have been tested.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

EK8s said:


> (P.S. Rufus is adorable -- love his name)


Thank you! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy, you said it perfectly. Others have also said that it is the parents that you want to see health tested. The OFA site can help you find out if and when any potential parents were tested. I didn't know about it before getting Ricky, but thankfully, I did find both his dam and sire there only a few weeks ago (Ricky is now 15 months old). Phew ! 

It is definitely worth taking your time, Eileen, though I know only too well that it's hard to wait! Shipping a pup by plane can be hard on the little guy, unless they are traveling in the cabin with a passenger, but there are many who have had no problems whatsoever. I'm just saying.....


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying that...at the time I got Marley I researched so many places and read so much that in the end it all was a little overwhelming....a lot of places seemed very focused on the CD and soaping down their legs, so that was one of the things I was looking at in the pups themselves. 

I can now understand when people write to do thorough research first - before going to visit any puppies - because once you see the little bundles of joy, it's impossible to make any rational decisions anymore!!

Alexa


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Christy, you are correct. The only testing that is usually done on a pup is BAER. All other tests are done later on. CERF is at 1 yr. I did Kodi at 1 yr and will now do both of them (Kodi is 2yrs, Shelby is 1yr). The important thing is that the parents have been tested.


Michele, this is not entirely true. For the past 10 years I always have my puppies eyes CERF'd before they go to their new homes. My vet that does the eyes, had educated me by telling me that it is best to do puppies between the ages of 8-10 weeks as there are some eye defects that could be seen at that age that could cover up until a later age, when it could resurface.
All my puppies leave with two of their health testings out of the way for the buyer. They have their BAER and their CERF's done and they are sent in to be certified.

Elieen, all I can say, is if you are unable to find out about any health testing on a dog on OFA's site, then ask the breeder. If the breeder claims to of had the testing done, then ask them if they could show you proof. Like me I know that there are some Procrastinaters, that just haven't sent in the paperwork. And they should be more than willing to show you the proof that the proper testings have been done. As well as don't be afraid to ask the breeder to send you soaped pictures of the parents as well as the puppy. I have mine on my site, but not everyone does. I hope you find what you are looking for, and to find a good breeder that you feel comfortable with.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the correction, Heather. I was told at a year, so that's what I did. Also, most websites I have seen said CERF at a year. Glad the outcome was positive for Kodi and I'll keep my fingers crossed for Shelby.


----------

